# Greek Restaurant Name and Menu in Tourist Area???



## Poly

Hello everyone I'm new on this online community, as this is my first post. I first want to thank you all for your input and contributions so far on this wonderful network! Wishing great success and prosperity to all of you working in the restaurant industry!

As I'm on the verge of opening up a new restaurant, I'm challenged once again by picking a name. The concept and menu of the restaurant is a combination of Greek/Mediterrenenan/American quick food and dining (ranging from Gyros, Souvlaki, Mousaka, Lamb, Different Roasts all the way to Home-burgers, Fish & Chips, Pasta's, Classic Sandwiches, Wraps, Some Fish/Seafood and a few soups and appetizers and desserts.....)

This a general picture of my concept so far. My question to all of you is : Does this type of a concept/combination of basic Greek food mingled with some classic American fast food along with a pinch of Italian cuisine work ? I'm trying to create a ballanced menu and a balanced restaurant, with the concept of having your classical quick bites (for eg. Gyros, Pitas, Burgers, Spanakopita, Sandwiches) yet also have your more decent, sit down, homestyle family meals (such as : Greek dinners, Pastas, Roasts, Fish, Salmon and so forth) ? For those of you with experience what do you think of such a concept? I basicaly want to have a quick-bite eatery / family dinning concept going, is this realistic, does it work? What are the potential challenges? Pros and cons?

The location of the restaurant is in a busy North American tourist attraction which hosts people from all over the world in the summer time. I've been trying to choose a name for the place, but constantly find myself arguing with my dad about name suggestions for this is a family operated business, and we have a generation gap. For months now I've chosen the name "Trojan Horse" for different many reasons which would take long time for me to list. My dad disagrees that the name is not simple enough, not trendy, technical and doesn't match with the menu. What do you think? Being in his 60's he has this mentality that choosing your average, generic Greek terms which have been OVER-USED too many times, is best to attract people and catchier. For example his pick is something like Olympia or Olympic Restaraunt. 

Any assistance or feedback is very appreciated, sorry for writing so much if there's anything I forgot to mention please let me know and I'll try to address it.

Thank you,

Poly


----------



## Barbara L

Unfortunately more Americans would probably associate "Trojan" with condoms than the Trojan Horse.  I do agree that your dad's choices are probably a little overused. Maybe something with "Mediterranean" or a Mediterranean island's name in it. Maybe you should look up the names of restaurants in Greece and adapt a name from one of them. 

Welcome to DC, by the way.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

We spend a lot of time in Greece and the Balkans the food is very similar due to the Ottomans, I cook Kalamata style and I would use trad Greek dishes and the burgers would be with a balkan twist,civapcici, pljeskavica plain or stuffed with feta, lepinja bread,ajvar relish ect.
There are plenty of Greek/US run diners but only a few with the Balkan influence.
I would call it Meet the its my wifes favorite shop in Athens


----------



## Barbara L

Bolas De Fraile said:


> We spend a lot of time in Greece and the Balkans the food is very similar due to the Ottomans, I cook Kalamata style and I would use trad Greek dishes and the burgers would be with a balkan twist,civapcici, pljeskavica plain or stuffed with feta, lepinja bread,ajvar relish ect.
> There are plenty of Greek/US run diners but only a few with the Balkan influence.
> I would call it Meet theView attachment 10329 its my wifes favorite shop in Athens


I'm afraid that one would bring a lot of unpleasant nicknames in America.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Barbara L said:


> I'm afraid that one would bring a lot of unpleasant nicknames in America.


Barb, the old adage all publicity is good publicity works for me, I once did a campaign for a sausage maker,I graded his sausages like films, his xxx was a very spicy banger with the strap line The sausage you always wanted to eat but mummy would not let you! I planted a  fake letter of disgust from a fictional womens equality group in a  national news paper, the orders flew in.


----------



## jennyema

Trojan Horse has only negative connotations.


----------



## Josie1945

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## 4meandthem

Opa!


Yamas!


Eupraxia!


----------



## jabbur

PANDAISIA, Greek Mythology Index






I vote for Pandaisia the goddess of banquets!  Easy to pronounce, one word, appropriate tie in to food.


----------



## Poly

Why is it that some of you think that Trojan Horse sends out negative vibes & connotations? Does the fact that some of the most popular condoms are named "Trojan" affect the whole concept for a restaurant? 

I forgot to mention that my main reason of picking this name was to accommodate a theme inside and outside of the restaurant. Some ancient Greek decorations. I have this idea of building a big "Trojan Horse" out of wood, metal and ceramic. It would be a big visual 3D horse that would be part of the sign outside, or perhaps even on top of the roof. I mentioned that the area is PACKED with tourists from all around the world, I would assume that most would know about the Trojan Horse from Greek Mythology, also the movie TROY came out not to long ago in Hollywood. The location of the restaurant is full of hotels, gift-shops, amusement parks, entertainment centres, haunted houses and other visual buildings and establishments are all around. Is this to silly of an idea ? Why wouldn't it work ? 

PS : I have found about 3 different restaurants on the internet that have used the same name, and seem to be pretty successful...I don't know.
Here's also an idea of what the horse would look like, but obviously not so big  






Thanks, 

Poly


----------



## ChefJune

You asked for our opinions, and we are giving them to you. You could conduct a poll in your target area to see what the connotations are, but my guess is the result would be the same.  Trojan Horse is not an attractive name for a restaurant. You want to bring people in, not turn them away.

In North Jersey there is a limited chain of Greek restaurants with not particularly exciting but definitely edible food that are called "It's Greek to Me."  I think it's a cute, catchy name that tells what it's about and is in no way offputting.  They seem to be doing quite well.

When I read your description of the restaurant, the name I though of was "Not Your Average Greek Restaurant." Not sure it's quite as catchy, but it says what it is. I agree Olympic Restaurant sounds stodgy. byt what part of Greece is your family from?  There are so many mellifluous city and town names that would lend themselves to a restaurant name. Or Aegean?  Thessalonika is a nice-sounding city... just a few thoughts.


----------



## 4meandthem

Troy!


----------



## Rocklobster

Hey! Good luck with your new venture.  This is a very exciting time for you. I have been down that road three times and one thing I  have learned is that you should be careful on how many items you offer on your menu. You will have certain items that you will probably be known for, and some others that are  not great movers.  Try not to carry too much stock, because these slow movers will result in wastage, freezer burn, mold and generally  unfresh product. I suggest you cut them off of your menu sooner than later. You will see what I mean. Every place has these. You would be better off with a smaller menu of stuff that moves. This will ensure that the product is always fresh and your staff gets trained to the point that they can make it with their eyes closed.
Best of luck, and have fun!!

Roch


----------



## ChefJune

Wow, you said a mouthful, Lob!

Better to start with a small, well-chosen menu that _ROCKS!_ then add and subtract based upon what's selling.  You can't take it personally if an item you personally love does not catch on. You've got to dump it and keep on.


----------



## PattY1

How about Gyro's? It is short, catchy and most Americans can identify with it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Rocklobster said:


> Hey! Good luck with your new venture.  This is a very exciting time for you. I have been down that road three times and one thing I  have learned is that you should be careful on how many items you offer on your menu. You will have certain items that you will probably be known for, and some others that are  not great movers.  Try not to carry too much stock, because these slow movers will result in wastage, freezer burn, mold and generally  unfresh product. I suggest you cut them off of your menu sooner than later. You will see what I mean. Every place has these. You would be better off with a smaller menu of stuff that moves. This will ensure that the product is always fresh and your staff gets trained to the point that they can make it with their eyes closed.
> Best of luck, and have fun!!
> 
> Roch



I agree 200%.  Also I think you are mixing far to many different styles and cuisines: 

"...the concept and menu of the restaurant is a combination of  Greek/Mediterrenenan/American quick food and dining (ranging from Gyros,  Souvlaki, Mousaka, Lamb, Different Roasts all the way to Home-burgers,  Fish & Chips, Pasta's, Classic Sandwiches, Wraps, Some Fish/Seafood  and a few soups and appetizers and desserts.....)" 

One thing I remember hearing over and over again on those restaurant shows is do not try to be everything to everyone.  If you want to go with Greek/Mediterranean go with it and leave out the American/burgers/wraps/fish-n-chips/sandwiches/ etc.


----------



## jennyema

Poly said:


> Why is it that some of you think that Trojan Horse sends out negative vibes & connotations? Does the fact that some of the most popular condoms are named "Trojan" affect the whole concept for a restaurant?


 

Ewww. No.  

What is good about a Trojan Horse?  They pretend to be one thing while hiding another.  They destroy things, like cities or your computer.

"Trojan Horse" is a metaphor for concealed danger.

And I agree that your point of view for the restaurant may need some refining.


----------



## LPBeier

I totally agree with all the reasons for NOT calling it Trojan Horse and have one more of my own.  Trojan Horse to me denotes all those things everyone has mentioned but to me it is also dark, big and serious.  Your menu (which does need a little refining but is on the right track) is more upbeat and casual to me.

I like Gyro's, but have seen several similar eateries called the same.  I love "Not Your Average Greek Restaurant" for some personal reasons I can't share at the moment.  Another choice might be "Greek Eats".  It is catchy, and to me evokes that quick but good meal you seem to be serving.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Saphellae

There are tons of names that I think would be catchier than Trojan Horse which to me sounds like a 18+ shop or something dark and dangerous like others are saying.

Molivos (Grill).. Santorini Grill.. just use island and city names lol

Better yet, use the city / island  where your family is from in the name, and it will certainly make a conversation piece when you talk to your clients.  They will LOVE that you are ACTUALLY Mediterranean.


----------



## Barbara L

Saphellae said:


> There are tons of names that I think would be catchier than Trojan Horse which to me sounds like a 18+ shop or something dark and dangerous like others are saying.
> 
> Molivos (Grill).. Santorini Grill.. just use island and city names lol
> 
> Better yet, use the city / island  where your family is from in the name, and it will certainly make a conversation piece when you talk to your clients.  They will LOVE that you are ACTUALLY Mediterranean.


Great idea!!


----------



## LPBeier

Saph, you need to come around here more often, partly because you have such great ideas and partly because it's great to see you!


----------



## taxlady

jennyema said:


> Ewww. No.
> 
> What is good about a Trojan Horse?  They pretend to be one thing while hiding another.  They destroy things, like cities or your computer.
> 
> "Trojan Horse" is a metaphor for concealed danger.
> 
> And I agree that your point of view for the restaurant may need some refining.



That's exactly what I was thinking. The name Trojan Horse with food!?! What kind of danger is in that food?


----------



## Saphellae

> What kind of danger is in that food?



LOL.. little men with swords will come and poke your stomach while you sleep... HEARTBURNNNNNNN.. you think it is... BUT IT"S NOT


I miss it LP... which is why I'm a little more regular than I was


----------



## Poly

Trojan Horse is obviously not into consideration anymore. As for the menu, we shrunk it down quite a bit...but not going as far as limiting ourselves exclusively ONLY to Greek food, but will keep some sandwiches, wraps, burgers and such.... 

The names we are juggling with now are the following : 

- Marathon (or Marathon Grill)

- Odyssey

- Oregano's

- El Greco's 

Thank you so much for all your feedback so far, much appreciated. If you can share you opinions on the new name selections that be also great!


----------



## Andy M.

I like El Greco without the apostrophe 'S'.  

The other three don't say GREEK as clearly.  I know they may to you because you're immersed in the subject but others may not see the connection.


----------



## mollyanne

jabbur said:


> PANDAISIA, Greek Mythology Index I vote for Pandaisia the goddess of banquets! Easy to pronounce, one word, appropriate tie in to food.


I like *Pandaisia*! I would drop American fast food as it's on every street corner, already overly accessible. If you want to add something American then how about picking something regional like Cajun or Southern or California Cuisine or NYC Street Foods or MD Seafood (or ME or AL) or Southwestern, etc.

Poly, the new names you mentioned... Marathon, ElGreco, Odyssey, and Oregano's... are all overused I feel. If you google El Greco Restaurant for instance, there are almost 700,000 results. I've actually dined at one before. Oregano's says italian to me and nothing more. The others are kinda' ho hum.

I thought of "My Big Fat Greek Restaurant" but there were 400,000 results on google. How about *My Big Fat Falafal* 

Oh, and I liked 4meandthem's Opa!, Yamas!, and Eupraixia (whatever that is)

.


----------



## spork

I would even drop the article 'el.'

"Oregano's" is taken already by a successful chain; I don't recommend it unless you have good lawyers.

To be frank, poly, I think your question is a fantasy prank, which is okay because it's fun to play.  But, if the location is touristy, our help is worthless unless you disclose it.  San Fran Greco.  Whatever.  If it's located in Washington's Olympic Peninsula, and the name hasn't yet been registered, I might even side with your last-gen, but wise, father.  TJ should be a name for a pay-by-the-hour shack in either Nevada or Nigeria.

And if you post your evolving menu, you can be sure that the good people, some who are industry professionals, here at DC will give you great honest feedback.


----------



## NAchef

Reminds me of the "Mad Greek" places here. The Mad Greek Comes to Vegas : LLV Blogs

Good luck!


----------



## Poly

Pandaisia is a cool and obscure name. But it's pronounced pan-d-aisia (same as ASIA) which I think personaly the pronounciating of "asia" might confuse people, or make them think of Asian food, I don't know. 

I mean it's nearly impossible to use a basic, catchy name that hasn't been used already, let's be honest. Let me mention that the names I listed above could be modified or termed a little differently in order to try and register them. Also keep in mind that regardless on if the name is "stricly" greek sounding or not, there will also be a slogan or a description under the name for example saying "*Specializing in Greek and American food*" for example, so it will make some clarification perhaps, "Pandaisia" could work out in that case, but the "ASIA" at the end it a little tricky still.

A few other considerations were also :


Herc's (as in Hercules...can also make a nice logo with that one)

Alexandria

Homers

Kalamata

Plate-O (this a play of words and grammar, get it) ?

Cosmos

Astros

Attica


----------



## mollyanne

Plate-O is clever. I like it.

Plate-O Cafe 

Plate-O's Eatery

Plate-O Grill

Plate-O Fusion
Greek & Cajun Cuisine

Now your thinking Poly 

And maybe this classic 
sculpture behind the words.
And add a garland of olives
and grapeleaves as pop-artish
(oh, and mardi gras beads for cajun lol)


----------



## Zhizara

I agree with your strategy of having American basics too.  If a group of people come in not everyone in the party may want Greek food.  

Plato sounds much better than Plate-O to me.  I don't think everyone will get it.


----------



## Kayelle

I like the name......

*Opa!  

*The word makes me smile and think of happy Greeks, and great food and drink.
*






*


----------



## spork

I would order the minimum $20 off a menu for a souvenir ceramic plate to frisbee fling into a ceremonial wall, yelling, "Opa!"  Very touristy.  I'd post on youtube.  And, the structure of the name's letters has good graphic branding possibilities.


----------



## Kayelle

spork said:


> I would order the minimum $20 off a menu for a souvenir ceramic plate to frisbee fling into a ceremonial wall, yelling, "Opa!"  Very touristy.  I'd post on youtube.  And, the structure of the name's letters has good graphic branding possibilities.



*Absolutely BRILLIANT,  Spork!!

  Opa!! *


----------



## mollyanne

I love Opa! (good suggestion 4meandthem!). 
And you could have a large screen TV 
with OPA youtubes like these:
YouTube - Eurovision 2010 Greece Opa! Semi-final (Translated by N.B.) Hellas! 
YouTube - OPA!!! The Broken Plate - Calgary OPA!!!
YouTube - Santorini


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Stavros Flatly'sYouTube - Stavros Flatly - Greek Irish Dancers - Britains Got Talent 2009 for some reason you have to clic on the strap line to make the link work Kalo Taxidis


----------



## mollyanne

*Bolas*, hahahaha 
*Poly*, sorry to get a little off-topic
but, well, this IS for your Greek
restaurant's big flatscreen TV "Opa!"

*Venus De Milo:*
YouTube - Greek Bud commercial
*Greek Eminem:*
YouTube - Greek Eminem - Lose Yourself


----------

